# janda



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome to our happy home

i couldn't post back to your thread as it was locked but i wanted to wish you loads of luck and hope this years birthday and crimbo is fab for you

good luck


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Kara.  I'm new to this so didn't realise that I had locked the message, I think I tick any box going.  Thank you for your best wishes I just hope it will be the best birthday surprise that one could wish for.  I've unlocked the message so if anyone wishes to join me during the next 2 weeks, through ups and hopefully no downs, that would be great


----------

